# Mesquite & Cow Horn



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is an enclosed reed call. It is something different I wanted to try. There were a lot of steps and tons of sanding but I really like the way it came out. I wanted a western look with the mesquite top, cow horn exhaust, and leather wrap. I am asking $47 shipped. PayPal or money order for payment. PM me if you want it.

















Sound file:

View attachment ERHorn.wav


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice Rick, I like the looks and sound !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed. I wanted to make something different than I have before. This is what came out. I really like it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I really like the contrast between the three mediums.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you again fellas. Don they were carefully picked


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats a sweet looking call Rick. Nice job!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice looking call,and i realy like the sound

and unique to boot too

well done


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice !!! thinking outside the box!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

WoW another work of art.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

You broke the mold with that one. Looks great.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I got caught up and was able to finish a few for listing.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Outstanding idea! It really does have that western look. EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Weasel. I was pretty proud when I finished this one.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks good Rick, did you wrap strips of horn or is that solid? The second picture almost looks like strips. Either way looks awesome.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It is a strip wrapped around. Thanks Nate. Still no takers on this one yet.


----------

